# Anyone have AAPC and AHIMA credentials?



## jifnif (Aug 2, 2012)

I have my CPC and while I do not work in a hospital setting I was looking to get my CCS so that I could expand into facility coding.  I am a nursing student and want to keep my possibilities wide open.  If you have both, how do you keep up w/ CEUs and does anyone recommend having both?  I understand the differences, but as forementioned, just trying to branch out.  Any of our hospitals around here will not hire w/out CCS and if they do (if you have CPC) you have to sit within 6mths of hire for CCS.  Any feed back is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sullivak (Aug 2, 2012)

I have both and have found it useful to have both perspectives on coding.  It helps to understand how coding is used at the facility level even though I continue to work in the professional setting.  Prospective and my current employers have been particularly impressed that I hold both credentials.  I had initially intended to branch out into facility coding, but have found better opportunities in professional coding in my career right now.
As far as CEUs are concerned, I just make sure that I do hours that are approved both by AAPC and AHIMA for hours.  You can find these courses online.  It is a bit more of a logistical headache, but I have found it to be worth it.


----------



## JenLawson (Aug 2, 2012)

I have heard that the CPC-H is an equivalent certification to the CCS. Is this the case? Would I have the same opportunities as a CCS with the CPC-H credential? I have my CPC currently and want to know if I need to pursue the AHIMA membership as well, or if I can stick with the certifications available from the AAPC. 
Thanks
Jen Lawson, CPC


----------



## JenLawson (Aug 2, 2012)

*Cpc-h?*

I have heard that the CPC-H is an equivalent certification to the CCS. Is this the case? Would I have the same opportunities as a CCS with the CPC-H credential? I have my CPC currently and want to know if I need to pursue the AHIMA membership as well, or if I can stick with the certifications available from the AAPC. 
Thanks
Jen Lawson, CPC


----------



## jifnif (Aug 2, 2012)

Jen, I believe that the CPC-H is still the ProFee side of hospital coding.  I believe that CCS is the only one that covers facility coding or should I say focuses on facility coding.  

Thanks so much for the response!  I think I may test for it, can't hurt!


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 2, 2012)

CPC-H is not professional fee.

If you are a nursing student, I have serious doubts about your making the time investment to prepare for the CCS, espcially since you lack hospital experience.

Jen, almost all hospital coders begin with coding outpatient.  I know people get excited about the inpatient coding salaries, but they must understand that inpatient is not usually the entry point for hospital coders.  The entry point rests elsewhere, depending on the vacancy and the organization.  That being said, the CPC-H certifies in hospital outpatient; I encourage my students if they are aimed at the hospital to consider it, since in all likelihood the outpatient realm or work with the chargemaster will be their first opportunity.

In my opinion, the CPC-H is more challenging on the outpatient end of the spectrum.


----------



## jifnif (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, Kevin.  

You stated that CPC-H is not pro fee but then you go on to say that CPC-H is outpatient.  I just want to understand because I code Profee for OP and IP.  Can you clear that up for me?  

Also, I am confused as why you would think it a bad idea to study for CCS while in nursing school?  The salary has nothing to do with wanting to learn IP/facility.  It is more for stability in a current job when there is a lack of work.  Obviously, the more you know the more you are worth.  I work for a company that would support me in obtaining my CCS with a willingness to train IP.  No time like the present!


----------

